# Gentoo "aufräumen"

## Niko_K

Hi,

in letzer Zeit habe ich bemerkt, dass Protage doch einiges an "Datenmüll" produziert und da frage ich mich, ob es nicht ein Tool gibt, das eben diesen beseitigt!

Konkret meine ich mit Datenmüll folgendes:

"/usr/portage/distfiles" enthält die Sourceballs, aber da sind auch immer eine Menge nicht mehr benötigte drin (Bsp: Hatte man mal mozilla-1.3 installiert und hat jetzt auf 1.4 upgedated, so ist da immer noch der 1.3 Soureball drin -> Man könnte da sicher was in Autoclean machen, ...)

"/usr/portage/packages" beeinhaltet auch immer Binary-Packages, die nicht mehr benötigt werden (ich habe da z.B: drei versch. Versionen von ncurses drin), das ist besonders kästig, wenn man wieder mal fixpackages ausführen muss

Da gibt's sicher einiges, das ich noch nicht entdeckt habe

Gibt's da nicht eine Art Portage-Cleaner? Wenn nein, dann werde ich mir ein minimales Tool selbst proggen müssen (wenn endlich mal kdevelop läuft!)

Niko

----------

## Robelix

Ein distfiles-cleaner ist mir mal irgendwo im Forum begegnet, ausprobiert hab ich's aber noch nicht. Derzeit übersteigt der freie Plattenplatz noch meine Motivation zum Aufräumen.

"Große Harddisks haben den kleinen Nachtei, daß sie ein Write-Only-Medium sind. Man kann alles drauf abspeichern, aber finden wird man's nie wieder."

Robelix

----------

## Niko_K

Hi,

ich habe dieses Script hier gefunden, allerdings macht das noch ne Menge blödsinn.

Wenn ich mal Zeit finde, werde ich versuchen, das zu überarbeiten, das kann doch nicht so schwer sein (aber ich habe es ja noch nicht versucht, vielleicht geht's ja gar nicht)!

Ich habe vor in nächster Zeit gtk2-Programmierung zu "lernen". Da wäre ein GUI für so einen Portage Cleaner eine gute Übung - aber wie ich mich kenne, kann das noch dauern!

Niko

----------

## mrsteven

 *Niko_K wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich habe vor in nächster Zeit gtk2-Programmierung zu "lernen". Da wäre ein GUI für so einen Portage Cleaner eine gute Übung - aber wie ich mich kenne, kann das noch dauern!
> 
> Niko

 

Kleiner Hinweis am Rande: Wenn du C++ kannst, würde ich an deiner Stelle lieber gtkmm probieren. Ist um einiges leichter, wenn man C++ einigermaßen kann.

----------

## Niko_K

Hi,

ja ich kann C++, aber ich bevorzuge in den meisten Fällen C, da es doch noch schneller ist (okay, bei den meisten Sachen nicht spürbar, aber es geht ums prinzip   :Laughing:  ). Ich habe im Moment nur das Buch GNOME2 Programmierung vor mir liegen!

Ich denke mal, dass sich das mit GTK befasst.

Naja, ich kann mir ja mal beides im Internet anschauen!

Danke für den Hinweis,

Niko

----------

## toskala

ein dozent hat mir mal gesagt "rm ist das unbekannteste kommando auf einer unix maschine..."

wen die distfiles stören soll doch einfach rm * /usr/portage/distfiles/ machen, dann is das problem auch erledigt.

und jaa, jetz werden wieder die leute kommen und sagen "ich will aber selektieren was ich löschen will" da hilft ein wunderbares programm, namens "mc" wirklich weiter.

----------

## toskala

 *Niko_K wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ja ich kann C++, aber ich bevorzuge in den meisten Fällen C, da es doch noch schneller ist (okay, bei den meisten Sachen nicht spürbar, aber es geht ums prinzip   ).
> 
> 

 

völlig schnurz mit was du programmierst solang nur der compiler hinreichend optimiert. nachher kommen aus deinen c/c++ codebrocken sowieso nur binaries raus die ausgeführt werden.

vom dem her is das ziemlich egal

----------

## Niko_K

Hi,

das war mir schon klar, nur bin ich es leid nach jedem "emerge -uU --deep world" mehrere Minuten dafür verwenden zu müssen, die richtigen Pakete zu selektieren und da ich auch nur ein Mensch bin, können auch mir Fehler unterlaufen, ...

Ich verwende lieber ein bisserl Zeit zum coden, lasse dann den Computer machen (der sollte "meine Arbeit" innerhalb weniger Sekunden schaffen)!

Theoretisch müsste man das durch das durchsuchen der ebuild auf Abhängigkeiten auch fehlerfrei hinkriegen, auch wenn der Prozess dadurch um einiges länger dauert, ...

Aber das muss ich dann nicht selbst machen, das kann dann mein PC erledigen, während ich einen Kaffee trinken gehe (oder zu was ich sonst gerade Lust hab)!

Aber im Prinzip hast du ja recht,

Niko

----------

